# Have you ever...



## tgoldsby1 (May 28, 2014)

Had a patient hit on you, and if so, what did you do/how did you react?


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

Robby, this ones for you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Robby, this ones for you.



:rofl: :rofl:

I agree. Robb, all yours. 

Yes I have had a patient hit on me. What did I do? Said thanks for the compliment, said nope, and then went about the call normally.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 28, 2014)

I've never had one of my own patients hit me, I have however taken a few blows while I was assisting people in restraining their patients. Largely, I just shrugged it off and continued restraining them.

One time, the patient kicked me on an ankle I had previously injured, thus re-injuring it. I wound up in the ER to get that cleared (It was the middle of the night, otherwise I would have gone to employee health.). A cop came by and asked if I wanted to prefer charges, but she was in a full blown psychotic episode, so I let it go.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I've never had one of my own patients hit me, I have however taken a few blows while I was assisting people in restraining their patients. Largely, I just shrugged it off and continued restraining them.
> 
> One time, the patient kicked me on an ankle I had previously injured, thus re-injuring it. I wound up in the ER to get that cleared (It was the middle of the night, otherwise I would have gone to employee health.). A cop came by and asked if I wanted to prefer charges, but she was in a full blown psychotic episode, so I let it go.



Hit *on* you as in flirt with you


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

Maybe unki likes being abused. Maybe he finds that flirtatious...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Maybe unki likes being abused. Maybe he finds that flirtatious...



Chains and whips excite him? Haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2014)

You rang? 

I get hit on all the damn time at work. Old ladies love me. I usually play along. If they cross the line I'll politely ask that they stop and escalate from their as needed. 

Between me and my string of attractive female partners I had we were the best looking ambulance crew in the city 

My work wives and I would use eachother to stop patients as well too if they were getting to frisky. We were close enough that if it got to that point one would make a comment about "please don't talk to my fiancé" that way. The looks were priceless, always said no rings for safety reasons and it worked like a charm.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2014)

I want to call you "Handsome Robb" now.


----------



## Rin (May 28, 2014)

If they compliment me, I just say "thank you" politely and carry on with business.  If they say they want to do something inappropriate to me, I just say "no thank you" politely and carry on with business.  If they continue to be inappropriate after that, then I get firm with them.  

If they try to touch (and are weak), I gently restrain them by tucking their arms under their blankets and buckling the cot straps over top.  If they're persistent and not weak...well then, time for the real restraints.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I want to call you "Handsome Robb" now.



New SN.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2014)

I'm a little jealous of this bromance STX and Robby have going on lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I'm a little jealous of this bromance STX and Robby have going on lol



He cheated on me and went and got his wife pregnant. 

We're finished :angry:


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> He cheated on me and went and got his wife pregnant.
> 
> We're finished :angry:



At least I didn't cheat on you with an animal!


----------



## Tigger (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> New SN.



I think someone took that one sorry.

We have a disproportionately large elderly population up here. I'm 22. You can imagine the rest.

I'm pretty good at deflecting such things (when my vanity allows ), and when people get touchy I just make up things to do to distract them. "Oh let me turn that BP cuff, it's not reading right..."

Physical restraints? Yea those are for violent/combative patients. Widower grandma doesn't often fall into that category. There's places to sit out of arms reach. Be creative, don't strip patients of their dignity and tie them up just because you're uncomfortable.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hit *on* you as in flirt with you



That's what I get for skimming.

In that case, if it's a compliment, accept it gracefully, if it's groping me, gently move their hand away and make sure I keep all the good bits out of reach for the rest of the call, if they want to get together later on, I tell them it's illegal for me to date a patient (I don't actually think it is in NM, but it is unethical, and saying it's illegal avoids arguments.)


----------



## Rin (May 29, 2014)

I don't think tucking grandpa's hands under the blanket is overkill if he won't be deterred by verbal means.  I tend to let people slide longer than I should, hoping they'll see reason.

If I'm sitting out of arm's reach, I don't feel I'm giving effective patient care.  Obviously I don't always have to be within reach for the entire transport, but I do have to get close for actual vitals and interventions.

The majority of my patients are elderly, but not all.  If a patient is young and strong enough to be a real threat, and persistently trying to touch inappropriately, I'd say that falls under the category of combative.

Luckily that's the rare case, but I figured I'd cover all the bases for OP.


----------



## CFal (May 29, 2014)

If their cute I flirt right back, professionally of course, I don't cross the line


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> New SN.



Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 29, 2014)

DO IT DO IT DO IT!  (Succumb to peer pressure!)


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

On my very first ride along... Was transporting a patient to a rehab facility following hip surgery. PTs son took pictures of ambulance with his phone. My preceptor was very angry. Son said "Okay, I'll cut you out of the picture, but I'm not cutting her out." Followed by a creepy wink. Was not pleasant.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

Oh I put in for it 

Your preceptor needs to pull his head out of his ***, seriously. Most people have never been in an ambulance before and it's a new experience for them. I'd much rather have a family that's excited for the "adventure" and in a good mood joking and taking pictures than some grumpy old hag badgering me about how to do my job. At the end of the day we're there for the patients and the fact that your preceptor acted that way tells me he needs a swift kick in the balls.


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> Oh I put in for it
> 
> Your preceptor needs to pull his head out of his ***, seriously. Most people have never been in an ambulance before and it's a new experience for them. I'd much rather have a family that's excited for the "adventure" and in a good mood joking and taking pictures than some grumpy old hag badgering me about how to do my job. At the end of the day we're there for the patients and the fact that your preceptor acted that way tells me he needs a swift kick in the balls.



Haha I love it. He is an ornery old dude, a paramedic that's been doing inter-facility transports for god knows how long. Just burnt out I think.

But yeah, the experience still wasn't pleasant. Not nice to get a sketchy up and down scan from a guy four times your age.


----------



## Rin (May 29, 2014)

daenerys said:


> Haha I love it. He is an ornery old dude, a paramedic that's been doing inter-facility transports for god knows how long. Just burnt out I think.
> 
> But yeah, the experience still wasn't pleasant. Not nice to get a sketchy up and down scan from a guy four times your age.



It's almost standard practice.  You do your assessment, they do theirs.  :/


----------



## daenerys (May 29, 2014)

Rin said:


> It's almost standard practice.  You do your assessment, they do theirs.  :/



Oh boy :glare:


----------



## SSwain (Jun 2, 2014)

Responded to a domestic situation...husband beat up the wife and left.
Seems they had been drinking heavily.

Long story short, she was hitting on me while I was assessing her...she even tried to kiss me in the ambulance. My medic was doing his best to keep from laughing his *** off.


----------



## daenerys (Jun 2, 2014)

SSwain said:


> Responded to a domestic situation...husband beat up the wife and left.
> Seems they had been drinking heavily.
> 
> Long story short, she was hitting on me while I was assessing her...she even tried to kiss me in the ambulance. My medic was doing his best to keep from laughing his *** off.



Florence Nightingale effect?


----------

